# Meck Mods for Newbies



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/12/16)

Hi All,

I trust you are well.

I would like to know why is meck mods not recommended for newbies?
They look better(Single cell) they vape better(Better taste) my opinion so far.

But can I use pre build coils in them like the Ijust S tanks with the 0.13 Ohm coils?

Sorry for the dumb Q's but there only one way to learn.

Thanks for all the input

Best Regards


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Hi @Pieter Geldenhuys

The reason mechanical mods are not recommended for newbies is that if you dont know what you are doing they can be very unsafe.

You need to understand ohms law and know how to build or use coils that are within the safe current draw limitations of the battery you are using.

There are no safety mechanisms built in to many mech mods, so things can go very wrong and batteries can vent. In some cases this can lead to severe injury.

There are quite a lot of things one needs to know to avoid these situations. Many experienced vapers take those for granted. For example, building the right coil, checking it on an ohm meter, making sure there are no shorts, using the right battery, connecting the correct topper - ie not using a tank with a flush 510 on a hybrid mech mod.

If anyone is reading the above paragraph and it doesnt make sense, then you should rather learn what each of those concepts refer to before venturing into mech mods - in my opinion.

Not just for your own safety but for the overall image of vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I trust you are well.
> 
> ...


As @Silver says, there is a lot to consider when using a mech mod, one small oversight and you get this...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-vent-in-pocket.t30676/#post-457763

You can also check out these threads, and try dig up a little more if you want more info...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/just-starting-out-on-mech-mods-safety-tips.t19686/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-you-want-to-go-mechanical-a-guidetutorial.t15227/

There are certainly no dumb questions here, and I agree it is the only way to learn, so ask away (maybe not me because I'm ****-scared of mechs). Please just make sure you are 100% confident about it before you fire up a mech!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I trust you are well.
> 
> ...



Hi @Pieter Geldenhuys . Great advice from @Silver and @Stosta above. Just to expand a little, taking into account your post above. All the tanks that take comercial coils, that I’ve come across have a push in centre pin on the 510 connector, unlike the RDA`s and RTA`s which I’ve tried that have screw in type centre pins (lets call this the positive pin for ease of reference) on the 510 connectors. Most mech`s have a hybrid 510 connector. A hybrid connector on the mod does not have a centre pin and relies on the atomizers centre pin making direct contact with the battery plate. If the atty has a push in centre pin and if that centre pin sits in line with the outer threaded contact (lets call this the negative part) then both the poles will be touching the battery plate and when you press the fire button you will bypass the coil and create a short which will probably cause a battery vent.

Again in the case of the push in type centre pin, even if the centre pin is protruding before screwing in the tank, screwing in the tank can cause the pin to move and sit flush with the outside (negative) and you will have the same scenario as above. I use the word “probably” above as there are many different scenarios/circumstances which would be a bit too detailed to go into on this thread but lets just say that I would not take that chance. I’ve not tried the iJust2 tank so I am just speculating but if it has the push in type centre pin then I would definitely be a no no for a hybrid mech. In fact I would not use it in any mech just to be safe. On a regulated mod it will just give you an atomizer short display and will not fire if that happens (at least I like to think that’s what would happen).

On to the next issue, the 0.13 ohm coils and a mech mod. The laws of Ohm will dictate that Voltage (battery), Resistance (coil) and Current are related i.e. V=I x R. So from that equation we can calculate the current as I=V/R. on a fully charged 18650 (4.2V) using your 0.13 ohm coil (mentioned above) and neglecting efficiency (resistance) of the mod we get a grand total of 32.31 amps. There might be 18650 batteries out there that can handle that sort of constant draw (not rated and overstated by the manufacture but verified by independent tests) but I don’t know how widely available they are. 0.13 ohms will fire on a regulated mod if it is within the limits of the mod because, from what little I’ve gathered, most regulated mods will pulse (switch on for a period of time and switch off for a period of time) the voltage to the coil so it is not a constant current draw but rather a pulsed current draw. I would not like to get into the pulsed vs constant current draw as that would be a discussion for another time.

I`ve been using mechs 90% of the time for over a year and a half and I still religiously go through every step of my build, making sure my coils are retightened after dry burning, making sure the tag ends (the part of the coil legs that stick out the other end of the post) on the positive post do not short on the atty cover when assembled, making sure that the coils do not short against the atty cover etc, before I put it on to the mod. I too was quite intimidated by mechs but by learning as much as I could and starting at a safe 1.2 ohms and slowly working my way lower as I became more comfortable. I am now building at 0.25 ohms (safely within my battery`s current draw limits)on some of my RDA`s and enjoying my vape.

I hope this answers some of your questions. It might even generate more, so feel free to ask. As to the mechs and newbies, I`m sure even some experienced vapers have vented batteries however, this might be through negligence/ taking thing for granted rather than not knowing the saftey aspects required for using a mech.Not all battery vents are explosive but just the chance that one could be keeps me on my toes.
The things mentioned in my post are not the only things to consider when using mech mods so remember do your research and as always, safety first.


*Vaping…..creating electrical engineers out of ordinary folks since 2013

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Brilliantly explained , thanks @Blu_Marlin 
What an epic post

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

